# updates on the Mini cooper wall



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

i know, its been a while, but i was help up by my interior guy, he was covering the back side interior panels, and i couldnt put the box in, until i got those back...but i got them back, and heres what ive done in the last week or so.

this is copied and pasted from my other threads, i will start updating this thread on the regular though, until its done.

pics starting in post 2.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

got my rear side panels back. some of you will most likely not like how i did this, but i only paid 50 bux (labor) for the headliner, a/b/c pillars, and the 2 side panels to be covered. the box will soon be re-installed now that i have these back, and i will then start to cut out the trim/flush panels and it will really start coming together now.























































the box will cover inside the red square. why spend more money, and make it harder to cover, when itll never be seen? if i ever take this out, which i doubt i will, ill prally just end up driving this car til it doesnt drive anymore, then sell it for whatever i can. but if i do take the wall out, ill just take those 2 back panels, and at that point in time, i will get them covered. no need to now, IMHO.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

dyed a few things





































random pic










well, im sealing the sunroof up, i figured out how im going to do it, just didnt take pics. im off tomorow so all day im going to work on the car and get the box back in tomorow. but i first took off the sunroof with a good plan in mind to seal the sunroof, and it would have worked, but i didnt realize that i wouldnt have been able to re-screw the glass back to the roof LOL...so ill post pics tomorow on how im doing this...basically i took the sunroof off for nothing, putting it back on was a PITA!!!!!


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

what i did with the sunroof just now

looks factory, right?










painted that bish










reason for painting was so in sunlight, you dont see this through the glass.










self tapping screws FTW










inside-

pics later today of how it will all get covered in suede, so dont think its just going to be bare wood inside the car.



















to completely seal it................


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

i know how much you guys think this is ghetto, which im not gonna argue. its very ghetto. but itll work and protect from leaking as much as possible (from the pressure pushing on the inside of the glass)

anyways, i deadened inside and outside (outside, meaning on top of the roof, but under the sunroof glass)

it really made a difference, made it alot stiffer, and hopefully will help with some of the rattling.

also, just to mention incase you were wondering, i considered getting the sunroofs taken out, and having sheet metal welded in. well i talked to a body shop, a guy that i know, he does PERFECT work and always hooks me up, he said itll be hard and take alot of work to get the metal to match the curve of the roof, and look right. then you have to brace it inside, etc.

i said well what if we put on a new roof, with no sunroof. hes like ya ill help you, but i forgot...you have to take off ALL the glass.

not happening.

plus, on top of that, the new roof is $550 from MINI. plus paint most likely to paint it JB.

anyways, pics-


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

got this big MF'er in today..........i changed the thing up top for my 6.5s, and it didnt quite fit thru the door, so i had to take it off, and ill just remount it in a little while, but the box is in the car...FOR GOOD this time. all the trim is finished and covered in suede/vinyl




























cleaned up a little bit...it was DIRTY...


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

lol @ the air freshener



















tight fit...ill trim that off just to release the pressure against the headliner



















figuring out how i want to cover this up with suede....










hit this getting the box in..good thing it hit that, and not my suede, lol


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

bolted down, with lock washers..its secure..not gonna go anywhere










they werent completely tightened down in this pic










started the rear "beauty panel" the sides im going to finish tomorow, it was a ***** just making the top piece to fit snug with the headliner, let alone the curves of the side panels...card board FTW 



















gonna do a false floor, something like this





































the beauty panel, touching the headliner. its gonna be a PITA to tuck the black vinyl under that when i go to cover it.










thats all for today


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

i really like how this is turning out. im very happy with it so far.

making a card board template...piece by piece. this is what takes the most time.




























the money shots


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

forgot these posts-

did a bit today.. the cardboard templates took FOREVER......but its worth it




























letting it dry for the night. this is going on tomorow.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

this is all for the night, but this was tricky, lol.

keep in mind, this is my first wall IVE built on myelf, 100%

those little pieces are what the angled trim pieces will screw too, and glue to as well.





































OH NOES.......someone handed me a tite bond bottle.........LOL




























im gonna remove those screws in the morning, the glue should be enough to hold it. nothing should rattle at all back there.


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

*what was wrong with updating this thread?*

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21506

you have balls, i'll give you that. i hope it's worth it after it's all said and done. remind me never to purchase a mini copper in your area. 

*-fixtion*


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

hahahh thanks lol.

i dont know though, i just thought id make a new thread, that one was 13 pages long.

if a mod wants to move all those posts to my old thread, feel free to


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

true, atleast it gives people reference to where you started from. there's installs 50+ pages long that are actually the top viewed installs.

*-fixtion*


----------



## wu501 (Dec 5, 2007)

I really try hard to say only positive things...but what have you done to that poor mini??? Good luck anyway!!!


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

lol i know, some arent gonna like it, im not into track/fast cars/performance, so i did this. lol


----------



## lostdaytomorrow (Jan 26, 2007)

Hope you don't wear hats! That bigass port is gonna do a number on the back of your head while banging it hard!


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

i know LOL

its a removable port, the pics of the port inserts are in my other thread, although im building new ones and throwing the current ones out. gonna do one at like 35hz, and one at like 50hz, for burps


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

batteries in the trunk FTW!


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> batteries in the trunk FTW!


*don't forget. . .*

loss of hearing FTW! 

*-fixtion*


----------



## lostdaytomorrow (Jan 26, 2007)

Speaking of that batt. Surely you're going to replace that tiny ass wire with some 0/1 awg right?


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

im getting 2 kinetik 2400s, i will replace that 4 gauge wire, not right away though. its very hard to get to that wire. that batt in the back is my only battery, that 4ga wire is coming from the alternator. to get to the alt, u have to remove the front bumper.....


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

totally not what I would have done in a cooper s, but then again it is not mine. Hopefully it turns out the way you had it planned in your head. I am curious, what is your ultimate goal for this car now, just big SPL?

Jason


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

just a loud daily system, not really gonna compete much. might do bass race if anything.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Okay, let me put this another way...(and I myself am of Hispanic heritage)

So in your original post you state this, and this is a direct quote:


pimpedout97x said:


> some of you will most likely not like how i did this, but i only paid 50 bux (labor) for the headliner, a/b/c pillars, and the 2 side panels to be covered.


In the hometown where I grew up, we could find other Hispanics who would do upholstery work for damn cheap. My dad and I built a few classics and had our entire interior redone in diamond tuck for around $100, and that was on a 1965 Impala. So I naturally assumed that you living in Florida, had chosen to do the same thing and looked for a cheaper labor source for the work. 

Cheese and rice....dont get so touchy.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

this didnt come out as easy/well as i planned, but i will deal with the tiny imperfections later. once covered in material, you wont see.









































































took the tape off the back, this is how it turned out. good enough for me.




























cant even tell whats inside


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

AzGrower said:


> man, you should have saved the $50 you paid that Cuban immigrant to do your suede and had him just line the rear hatch area in plywood


wtf...


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> man, you should have saved the $50 you paid that Cuban immigrant to do your suede and had him just line the rear hatch area in plywood





pimpedout97x said:


> wtf...


x2 why do you have to be racist azgrower?

*-fixtion*


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I love it! He came here for advice, we talked pro sound woofers, he decided to go with what he has, and in all regards it's probably right, we all agreed. We went over running passive with simple 6dB/Oct on the bullets/mids with him and MAY have even talked him into active. I even believed we talked amp power and average power per speaker, can't remember. 

BUT... it may be called "Where SQ Comes Po Play" (and why not PLAY) but this cat has done it total DIY and asked a TON of questions and gotten some FUN answers as to how to get it done. I fully suspect it will meet his goals, he has been respectful to all critisizim and had fun. 

I wanna see this SOB when it's done!

And BTW, I've been playing with some of the passive q's you asked in PM and have some answers.....


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

I see nothing racist there. 

Anyway, you have dedication and balls I will say that. 

Keep going man you'll get there. I admire the work and effort put forth.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

chad said:


> I love it! He came here for advice, we talked pro sound woofers, he decided to go with what he has, and in all regards it's probably right, we all agreed. We went over running passive with simple 6dB/Oct on the bullets/mids with him and MAY have even talked him into active. I even believed we talked amp power and average power per speaker, can't remember.
> 
> BUT... it may be called "Where SQ Comes Po Play" (and why not PLAY) but this cat has done it total DIY and asked a TON of questions and gotten some FUN answers as to how to get it done. I fully suspect it will meet his goals, he has been respectful to all critisizim and had fun.
> 
> ...


i forgot what exactly i asked, but what answers do you have?  

also- i did end up getting a coustic xm-6 3-way crossover 

so im not gonna use the caps, im going to cross the tweets @ like 4-5k, at like a 12dB slope (i think thats the slope of the Coustic...might be 18, not sure.

either way, better than the caps right?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Yep, nevermind


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Fixtion said:


> x2 why do you have to be racist azgrower?
> 
> *-fixtion*


Okay, I fixed my reply....can someone be racist against their own kind? I am not Cuban, pero si soy un Mexicano por vida buey! Besides that comment wasnt crude at all. 


AzGrower said:


> Okay, let me put this another way...(and I myself am of Hispanic heritage)
> 
> So in your original post you state this, and this is a direct quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## addissimo (Apr 10, 2007)

I say let the stereotypes roll.

Good work man. Not to my taste, but good work none-the-less. When its all over and done, and you're needing a massage from the hard work you've put into it, just turn the stereo up.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Where are you in FL?


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

tampa


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

I just see that statement as saying that cubans are good at upholstry work


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

I would of done 2 18s side by side and do the vent up high.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

that would have been alot more weight, needed more power, which means more batteries. 

you dont think 1 18 will be enough??? lol.........


----------



## ron2002si (Dec 4, 2007)

First time poster... I love the site! I have been going through all the old build in the gallery and this one I thought was interesting and was hoping to see more but i thought it was a dead thread (being on page 15). And then it was a new one today... Yah! I love the install! I wouldn't do it anymore, but I had a wall in a truck! Can't wait to see the end results!

Chad told you I would start getting into this site!

Ephatch.com in the house!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> Okay, I fixed my reply....can someone be racist against their own kind? I am not Cuban, pero si soy un Mexicano por vida buey! Besides that comment wasnt crude at all.


Cuban isn't a race


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

Maybe I read something wrong but did you paint your sunroof glass black???


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

edwelly said:


> Maybe I read something wrong but did you paint your sunroof glass black???


From the inside, and sealed it off. You can do that, flat black on properly prepared glass lasts a long time.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

ya i used a flat black enamal on the inside of the sunroof. then sealed it off with wood, then deadened over that. still need to put a suede trim cover over the deadening, so it looks nice inside.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Rudeboy said:


> Cubans make really good cigars


So I've been told.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

testing things out


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

temp lil setup to see how she sounds 



















using a old kicker kx1200.1 to power it, but the sub isnt mine (same model ill be running though) but i cant wire it at 1 ohm, its at 2 ohm, and that amp only puts 600w @ 2 ohm, and its still loud for 600w! imagine when i put 3000 on it!!!!



















a mess










my car smells like wood, LOL


----------



## backthepack (Jan 5, 2008)

i love that smell


----------



## 330CK (Mar 4, 2008)

LOL WOW that's ridiculous. i'll probably be able to hear it all the way down south.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

backthepack said:


> i love that smell


But the ladies hate it.


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

maybe I missed it but what kind of drivers are you using? What's with the 4 up top?


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

Toxis said:


> maybe I missed it but what kind of drivers are you using? What's with the 4 up top?


that's surround sound bro. didn't you know the best sound comes from behind yo ears !!!!!

*-fixtion*


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

LOL

i happen to like it like that 

B&C 6PEV13 6.5's

very efficient.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

*mini cooper wall thread, version 2*

for those of you that didnt see in the other thread,

i took the first one out. i really wasn't happy with it once i thought about it. this one, already with the false floor, is coming out alot better. the floor is 2 layers thick. the first layer is bolted with 1/2" x 2.5" bolts in the rear, and up front its tite bonded, and screwed to those 2x4's u see under there. the 2x4's themselves are also bolted to the body with the same bolts.

none-the-less, its very sturdy, and not gonna budge.

the 2nd layer is self explanatory, its to make is 100% level (to cover the bolt heads used to bolt the first layer down)

and to clarify, the cuts i made on the rear cross-member, to get those bolts in (still cant believe i did that) will be getting welded shut by my body shop soon. just wanna throw that out there, becuase i know someones gonna comment on the pic that shows those cuts lol...

anyways, pics-

btw- i havent decided on subs yet. or the exact style of box. im 95% set on doing a ported clam shell, i just gotta see how much space im working with.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: mini cooper wall thread, version 2*

Heavy duty!


----------



## phil (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: mini cooper wall thread, version 2*

looks promising. Im guessing you're going to compete with this or is it just for fun?


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: mini cooper wall thread, version 2*

no hard core competing but i might do a little bass race, mostly for fun


----------



## phil (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: mini cooper wall thread, version 2*

That's going to be one loud daily driver. Did you have any problems with wieght and your suspension with the last wall?


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: mini cooper wall thread, version 2*

not really, although i predict this one to weigh alot more. im going to get coilovers most likely to adjust the suspension to level it out, after its all in, and i see how bad the weight affects the suspension.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Threads merged.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: mini cooper wall thread, version 2*



bobditts said:


> I can understand wanting to remove the first enclosure but why start another thread? Its still the same car


doesnt really matter lol...


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

cut out the bottom piece of the box. i need to get more Birch.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

cut out the back/bottom today.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

cut the odd side pieces out. most of you will be confused, but im gonna get more done tomorow, and you will understand as the pictures progress, as to why its cut like it is.










9.5* angle










dry mock-up



















sorta what im going to do tomorow. the sides will extend out with the side trim, thats why the side pieces are cut like they are.










one of the 18s, i may not even use this, im not sure yet










random pic










glued the sides down


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow, all that work for nothing. LOL


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

02bluesuperroo said:


> Wow, all that work for nothing. LOL


pretty much

test fit

this may give you a better idea how the sides will be, notice they are flowing the contours of the side panels










put the back on


----------



## ron2002si (Dec 4, 2007)

now i am confused all to hell!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

nice work.

i'm impressed that you've stuck with it. i would have prolly scrapped the project by now.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

ron2002si said:


> now i am confused all to hell!


you'll see as the pics progress 



Thumper26 said:


> nice work.
> 
> i'm impressed that you've stuck with it. i would have prolly scrapped the project by now.


thanks


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

not bolted down yet.



















deleted the rear wiper. that plug will be there until i get a rear back up camera. im selling my Nakamichi head unit, as much as i like it, but i want to get a double din screen with Navigation. ill have to relocate the a/c controls, etc


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

not much done today...by the time i got home from work it was 5ish, then had to go somewhere at 8 so....

ill do this to the other side tomorow probably.

does it sort of make more sense now as to why the sides are like that?

just to throw this out there, i AM fiberglassing the ENTIRE interior of the box for added strength, and to ensure is 110% air tight.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

box = in for good.

glued/screwed it down to the false floor today.

the side panels are just sitting there, i havent put them in yet. gonna get the top piece cut before i screw those 2 window panels in. theres padding on the back as well, where it hit the window a bit.










had a whole sheet of birch, and all i have left is the top/front/port, which wont be a whole sheet, so instead of 2x4s, i added a 2nd layer of 3/4" birch to the back, it made it very solid.

had to 2 piece it





































hell, i like how the back is looking better than the front lol.














also, as far as all the 90 degree angles inside the box go....im going to round them all before i fiberglass the entire interior of the box, but the box will be complete before i do so. also, i just want to test the box without glass/rounding the edges, and see how it sounds, and go from there.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

perfect




























the POS basket


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

these pics do it more justice. i replaced the screws with some nicer ones, not exactly what i wanted, but theyre black, and look better than a drywall screw, so they're fine. once the amps and everything is in, it wont be as noticeable.

also got some black leather piping, like the kind you sew into the edges of a seats upholstery. gonna run that around the boarder of my trim panel, to cover the few gaps that i do have.

what you guys think?

the piping, i got 10 yards, it was only .30 cents a yard lol


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

covered in headliner fabric, for padding



















suede:





































its not pushed all the way down in this pic.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

the top of the box, although it still needs to be trimmed up a little.










trying to hold it where itll be mounted, while taking a pic at the same time

the gaps on the sides/back will be sealed with birch, at a 45 degree angle, and of course, glassed a couple layers thick.










sealed the rear "sunroof". the back one doesnt open, so theres no tracks for the roof to pop off of, like the front.

only reason for sealing the back is becuase im going to screw and glue the top of the box to that, for extra support. its hard to explain, but you'll see as i progress. i got lazy and didnt feel like finishing the top piece tonight. but the back trim panel is 95% done, so ill move back to the actual box until its done, then finish the back trim panel and front trim panel.










got glue?


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

And I tought my subwoofer enclosure had a funky shape 
(http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=368867&postcount=5)

You, my friend, are officially C.R.A.Z.Y! 

Keep up the good work!

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks!

and nice box you got there!

i will be rounding all the square edges in my box, then glassing the entire thing inside for strength, and to ensure that its 100% air tight.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice plan! I'm putting glassfibre on the outside of my enclosure. I only smooth out the 2 front seems (those with the black silicone), the rest of the angles are just rounded enough to prevent having air between the glass fibre and the wood 

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

the top of the box screws and is glued permanently to the wood over the rear sunroof. it doesnt move, very solid.










gluing it up!










put it on.. notice i covered the edge in suede and rounded the edge...ill explain why in the next pic










the port will only come out to about here. so i extended the top of the box, and covered it in suede to cover the rear sunroof, or else the very edge of the sunroof would have been showing, becuase the port doesnt come past the sunroof.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

this is sorta how im sealing up the top piece to the rest of the box... the back was easy, the sides are sorta easy, the corners in the back i guess im gonna have to just glass.

ideas?


----------



## lunchmoney (Dec 27, 2007)

LOL... crazy, man... I love it... it's a subwoofer with wheels.

You're a maniac.

Rock on!


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

grinding off the tips of some screws that i had screwed in from the outside of the box.





































attached the 45, connecting the top and the back panels of the box. the corners will be glassed. its solid as hell (the 45 i just put on) and im happy with how it came out, especially since this whole box was built day by day, as i go, and not designed.




























glued the front baffles together. i want to put them on the box for good, but im scared to, until i get the port done.. if i put it on, then its gonna be hard to finish the port, so ill wait til the port is done.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

pimpedout97x said:


> grinding off the tips of some screws that i had screwed in from the outside of the box.


Just a quick tip..
If you are going to be doing any more grinding, cover everything in sight!
Those little bits that are flying in this pic, look like they are going straight into the back of your seat!
Those little bits will rust eventually, and stains follow!
No matter how much you vacuum, you will not get them all...

Looking good so far! Keep the updates coming...

Mark


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks, but ive never had a problem even years after grinding things like that.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

rounded the edges inside a little. ill hit em with the sander a little more later.














































DUST!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

It's all coming along, won't be too much longer before you will be able to do some testing...
Looking good... 

Mark


----------



## 328iBMW (Aug 16, 2007)

pimpedout97x said:


> ...
> 
> glued the front baffles together. i want to put them on the box for good, but im scared to, until i get the port done.. if i put it on, then its gonna be hard to finish the port, so ill wait til the port is done.
> ...


Be careful, you could end up trapped inside there. 

Nice work. It looks like alot of fun. I really like the blacked out Mini.

I've never seen anyone secure/fabricate the box to the top, bottom and sides of the car. Your Mini should be very stiff and provide some roll over protection for the track.


----------



## wu501 (Dec 5, 2007)

I've never seen anyone secure/fabricate the box to the top, bottom and sides of the car. Your Mini should be very stiff and provide some roll over protection for the track. [/QUOTE]


lol...that is going to be one slow ass mini with all the extra weight. Looks like its coming along day by day...I still think your one crazy s.o.b.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

hahahha ya im not into track and racing and stuff like that, so i decided to weigh it down with speakers


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

screwed down front baffle with 2 screws just to hold it in place temporarily.










port baffle...dont want to cut out the port opening yet, becuase i dont know how wide its going to be. height will be 5.75" though. its most likely gonna be 5.75 x 28-30", for around 161-172.5 sq inches of port...not as much as i wanted but its absolutely all i have room for.

this is just sitting there by the way...not screwed in or anything yet...thats why theres gaps at the top, etc.




























inside


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

pimpedout97x said:


>


How are your knees??!! 

This is coming along nicely...
Keep the good work coming..

Mark


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

pretty sore! 

thanks!


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

door panels...8 6.5s and 8 tweeters per door.. need to get the rest of my 6.5s...


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

pimpedout97x said:


> door panels...8 6.5s and 8 tweeters per door.. need to get the rest of my 6.5s...



GOOD GOD!!! 

And there is still 2 more to go?... plus the 8 tweeters?.... And this is only one door!?....
You are one sick individual!! 

Mark


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

yup, look at these monstrous tweeters i have too!



















not using these mids, but heres one of the tweets compared to a 6.5" lol










how it will be glassed. not sure if i wanna use the grilles or not


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

I said it before.....
and I'll say it again....

YOU ARE ONE SICK INDIVIDUAL!! 


 Mark


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

hahah thanks


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

When you open your door your car will lean to one side, you will need top open both at the same time


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

lmao!!!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

chad said:


> When you open your door your car will lean to one side, you will need top open both at the same time


That's FUNNY! 

Mark


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Something like this?










Mark


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Yep but on a more serious note, how much will all that weigh after drivers and materials and will the hinges support it RELIABLY?


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

the wood im using weighs like nothing, lol.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

What's a driver weigh 3 Lbs maybe? X 20 That's 60 Lbs, lets say 70 total with materials if you do it supa light. That's a lot of extra weight for a door, especially considering a bunch of it is out by the latch.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

i know, but oh well 

ill figure something out. theres been alot of people that add multiple mids to doors.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

That system will be ridiculously loud!

Just a question, I see you are using very very sensitive tweeters that can handle quite some power. Why 8 pairs? I think 2 pairs should be easily able to keep up with the rest of the system???

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Candisa said:


> That system will be ridiculously loud!
> 
> Just a question, I see you are using very very sensitive tweeters that can handle quite some power. Why 8 pairs? I think 2 pairs should be easily able to keep up with the rest of the system???
> 
> ...


Headroom


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

just for a wow factor.


----------



## 310w6 (Nov 13, 2007)

should have no problem blowing the doors off...


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

hehe


----------



## jeffhawn (Apr 4, 2008)

GEEZUZ.

that's insane.

I'm eager to see this one done.


----------



## turbotuli (Jan 30, 2008)

Absolutely...mental
If I had ****loads of extra cash I might do something as nuts as this, but I think it would be in something a lot bigger than a Mini!


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

i thought it would be cool to something in a small car like this


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

i really like how this is coming out, especially since this is the first attempt at making panels. we will see how it comes out when i glass it!










the lower circle, in the blue pen, is around where the stock door handle would pop out.

the blue permanent marker circle is where it WILL be.










pretty damn straight and lined up, some of the tweets are off by like a 16th or less of an inch, but to the eye it all looks centered. i cant complain, becuase the top and bottom of the door panel arent perfectly perpendicular.


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't believe Power Acoustik is making a knock-off of Beyma Tweeters now.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

i wanted those beyma's but the power acoustics were already black and go with my all black theme, and i really wanted those style tweet.

took me FOREVER to find 8 sets of them LOL.

paid 47 shipped a set new

i like them. when u cross them right (instead of using the little "cap" they come with as a crossover) and EQ them out, you can get them sounding pretty good for what they are.


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, you'll be the only one that will know it's not Beyma, everyone else will think you just painted them black. 

Not knockin you at all, this is gonna be a pretty badass little car when it's done, I just hate companies that make knock-offs.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

oh yaa...

this is probably my favorite part of the build.

need to order 10 more mids...lol


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Pimped,

Thought this might interest you:

http://www.ifhya.net/talkaudio/users/sam/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=vids03&id=icemanpinder

Not the wall so much, but check the door early in the vid!

Mark


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

says bad link.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

camera was dying, had to take pics fast...hence the blurriness. lol



















back of the panel, tweets in.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi pimped,

I don't know what happened with the last link..

Give it another try..

http://www.ifhya.net/talkaudio/users/sam/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=vids03&id=icemanpinder

Hope this works...

Check the door near the beginning..

Mark


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

not working


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

really, really likin' how this is turning out



















will deal with clearance problems as i go, as i did with everything else on this build, lol


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

pimpedout97x said:


> not working


I think the guy who shot the vid, has some sort of "block" to stop it being hijacked or something...

Shame, really... the doors are very similar to what you are doing!

Mark


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

if u can find a pic, host it on photobucket or tinypic.com and post it!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Pimped,

Here it is at last!!!

Mark


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Holy crap!!! Talk about a build! Impressive work man, very impressive.  This sucker is getting bookmarked so I can learn a bit about fabricating. I liked how you described how you made the contour pieces for the top/sides out of small carboard strips and put them together. Is that how you did every contour or did you use a contour gauge for any of it?


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

every single piece was done like that, even the sides of the box itself i traced with cardboard first. nothing beats driving behind a store and stealing all their empty boxes and shoving them in a mini cooper LOL!


----------



## ianbiz (May 13, 2008)

very cool stuff


----------



## dummptyhummpty (Feb 4, 2006)

That POOR MINI!

I really admire your hard work and dedication, even though this isn't my thing. Don't they make the Mini without a sun roof? Wouldn't it have been easier to get one of those instead of messing with all that sealing you had to do? I can't wait to see how this turns out. Oh and you might want to put your head rest back on, if you get rear ended you're going to mess up your neck. Actually I take that back, if you get rear ended your car probably isn't going anywhere.

P.S. Are you on NAM? I think my friend was telling me about your car.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

dummptyhummpty said:


> That POOR MINI!
> 
> I really admire your hard work and dedication, even though this isn't my thing. Don't they make the Mini without a sun roof? Wouldn't it have been easier to get one of those instead of messing with all that sealing you had to do? I can't wait to see how this turns out. Oh and you might want to put your head rest back on, if you get rear ended you're going to mess up your neck. Actually I take that back, if you get rear ended your car probably isn't going anywhere.
> 
> P.S. Are you on NAM? I think my friend was telling me about your car.


yes but a few assholes ruined my thread so i stopped updating pics on there. 

they do make them with sunroofs, but i wasent going to sell my car and get another one just to solve the sunroof thing. i wanted to get it welded shut but the curve to the roof..would have been hard, so i just said forget it and i sealed it up lol


----------



## dummptyhummpty (Feb 4, 2006)

pimpedout97x said:


> yes but a few assholes ruined my thread so i stopped updating pics on there.
> 
> they do make them with sunroofs, but i wasent going to sell my car and get another one just to solve the sunroof thing. i wanted to get it welded shut but the curve to the roof..would have been hard, so i just said forget it and i sealed it up lol


Yeah, that's what I heard about. That does suck. What you're doing _is_ different, but just because it is, doesn't give those guys a right to be assholes. Good point about the sunroof. I wasn't sure if you had the car before or bought it with this idea in mind. Anyway, keep up the hard work. I'm interested to see how far you push this!


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks. people on the car audio forums like it, but i can understand why MOST mini owners dont. becuase the car was designed for performance, not hundreds of pounds of audio and wood. but since im not into tracking my car, and racing, etc, im real into audio, so i worked with what i have. wanted to be different.

starting to look like something...biggest port i can do...the first 2 pics were before i finished cutting the opening (it was 5" x 26")




















now its 5.75" x 28.25", for 162 square inches of port. with the port, the NET airspace the subs will see is around 12.5-13 cubes i believe. thats approx. could be less, could be more...


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

couldnt really avoid this, but it will be completely sealed and hidden. all will be good.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

not glued in yet, just wanted to see what it all looked like. not as many gaps as i thought. glassing it all soon and itll be perfect


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm not into SPL and stuff, but I sure like how this project is built!

Just a question, did you calculate the exact net-volume of your enclosure before you designed that port, or is it built on fingerspitzengefühl (I don't know if you guys use that word overseas...)?

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

i have no clue what that word means LOL

we calculated it best we could. approx. it is 15.3 cubes internal after sub displacement, and we made the port going by that. after the port, the internal net airspace the subs will see is around 12-13 cubes.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been following it from the beginning, through all the crap too, some people are content with two tweeters, two mids and a 10" sub, but some beat to a different drum, this is what we are all about, differences, loving it, YOU GO BOY!!!


----------



## jonesy (May 23, 2008)

Just went through this whole thread makes me miss my wall in my dakota


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

I'm just glad to see something a little different on these boards. It's been getting a bit snobby around here lately with all the SQ nitpickery. For some folks, quality sound equals loud, loud, loud.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

jonesy said:


> Just went through this whole thread makes me miss my wall in my dakota


post a pic please. my friend has a 99 dakota r/t and we're building a downfiring box for 2 15s, we almost walled it but then thought against it, but id like to show him a walled dakota


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

bigabe said:


> I'm just glad to see something a little different on these boards. It's been getting a bit snobby around here lately with all the SQ nitpickery. For some folks, quality sound equals loud, loud, loud.




thanks

its not that i dont like a nice SQ setup, it does just that, sound really nice, but i just wanted to be stupid loud in this car, for the fact that its different, coming out of a mini cooper of all cars, lol


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

you can have the best of both worlds (spl and sq)


orignal build









actuator added for sq and spl configurations


the dd's sound great sealed.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

pimpedout97x said:


> im real into audio,


a quality 12 in a box and a nice 3 way up front would make that^ statement true.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

60ndown said:


> a quality 12 in a box and a nice 3 way up front would make that^ statement true.


Ignorance is a bad disease. The audio world doesn't consist of just replicating perfect imaging, staging, and sound.


----------



## jeffhawn (Apr 4, 2008)

*Harshing on the SQ/SPL/EPL/whatevatreva*

I agree. No need to be harshing on the coop.

To each his own - as long as you OWN it.

I'm all about SQ......but sometimes it's nice to have clean sound piss off everyone in a four-block radius.

Keep up the good work and invest in hearing-aid stock!


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

60ndown said:


> a quality 12 in a box and a nice 3 way up front would make that^ statement true.


No it wont. i didnt say im real into SQ. i said audio.

SPL = audio

SQ = audio

FYI


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

port is officially liquid nailed, tite bond 2'd, and screwed in. its not coming out

ever

went a little crazy on the foam, 









































































how i screwed the top of the port to the roof, from inside the port.

was a *****


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

bigabe said:


> I'm just glad to see something a little different on these boards. It's been getting a bit snobby around here lately with all the SQ nitpickery. For some folks, quality sound equals loud, loud, loud.


the nerve of all these members trying to enforce SQ related material on an SQ forum


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

lol.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

piston said:


> totally not what I would have done in a cooper s, but then again it is not mine. Hopefully it turns out the way you had it planned in your head. I am curious, what is your ultimate goal for this car now, just big SPL?
> 
> Jason





pimpedout97x said:


> just a loud daily system, not really gonna compete much. might do bass race if anything.



What? Ohhhhhhhh..... Wait...What?

This is just for an everyday 'loud' system???
You better be competing with that setup. Thats WAYYYYY beyond and everyday loud system. Most peoples cars here are everyday loud systems.

What sub are you using btw?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

bobditts said:


> the nerve of all these members trying to enforce SQ related material on an SQ forum



lol...niiiiiice


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> What? Ohhhhhhhh..... Wait...What?
> 
> This is just for an everyday 'loud' system???
> You better be competing with that setup. Thats WAYYYYY beyond and everyday loud system. Most peoples cars here are everyday loud systems.
> ...


2 re mt's


i will compete in bassrace a little, not much

like i said, just a loud daily system


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

pimpedout97x said:


> like i said, just a loud daily system


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overkill


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

60ndown said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overkill


You don't live in FL, especially in the Tampa Bay area, wouldn't expect you to understand lol. Everything here is LOUD.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

60ndown said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overkill


you seem to keep making smart ass replies in my thread on ca.com too, about cancellation. id appreciate it if you stop.

and x2 to what 727kid said


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

I really like this project, maybe most people are more into SQ here, but who cares, it's all about caraudio and having fun with it. 
I think a lot of people over here have subs that aren't the most 'correct' sounding, but are a compromise between sounding just fine and taking more power than needed just for SQ.
I recently found a deal that includes a Steg QM monoblock that delivers the same amount of power as the Genesis Stereo 100 I was planning to put on my sub, but is 2 ohms stable, allowing me to build a floor-to-roof wall with 2 subs and 4 PR's in stead of only a half wall with 1 sub and 2 PR's. This deal also allows me to rearrange the rest of the amps so I could put more power on my frontset. Do you think I just did that for SQ? 

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

bobditts said:


> the nerve of all these members trying to enforce SQ related material on an SQ forum




Please... then call it SQmobileaudio.com.


This is a do-it-yourself forum. You people have been blinded by your own pretentiousness.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

exactly. DIY is DIY. spl or sq, its still DIY


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

pimpedout97x, you must be proud of having caused such a stir. Lol, looks like some great work. I am amazed that you are willing to do all this for a dd.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

bigabe said:


> Please... then call it SQmobileaudio.com.
> 
> 
> This is a do-it-yourself forum. You people have been blinded by your own pretentiousness.


Really? because last I read the forum title, it said "diy mobile audio the ultimate in sound quality". I must be making that last part up I guess


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

You should just fiberglass the inside of that box. Going to be near impossible to seal it all the way up any other way. Just an idea  Shouldn't be that hard either.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Dougie085 said:


> Going to be near impossible to seal it all the way up


 
especially since its a ported enclosure


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

You still don't want it leaking where it shouldn't be  Especially with that much displacement.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Dougie085 said:


> You still don't want it leaking where it shouldn't be  Especially with that much displacement.


 
I hear ya. Just pokin some fun. This is quite the project. Thanks for posting so many pictures of your progress. That is the only reason why this thread has not been removed. Yes its an SPL thread, but anyone can learn something about the fabrication process.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

ok people

did a little bit today

tomorow im gonna glass the entire rest of the box, but i wanted to get it glassed up in the corners first, let it harden (which is hard as a rock now) then tomorow ill put a 2nd layer over that while i coat the rest of the box.

foamed it up first










then taped it up. i used a special anti-Darrell solution. this is an inside joke between me and robin, about a fat dude that works at my job (robin used to work there)



















and finally, glassed


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

Dougie085 said:


> You should just fiberglass the inside of that box. Going to be near impossible to seal it all the way up any other way. Just an idea  Shouldn't be that hard either.



i am glassing the entire inside of the box (mat+resin, not just resin..)


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

This is the only project I have seen in my whole life, where if you were small enough to get thru the sub mounting holes, you could actually sit and work inside the enclosure!!  

Certainly getting closer to the end, now...

Just the doors to go after this!! 

Mark


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

i can fit through the holes, and i have, and i do sit in the box LOL.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

baffle = on for good.

braced it, and the port. the 2x4 really helped the bottom of the port.




























and the gaps that need to be sealed up with wood first, then glassed over.



















and the pics you all have been waiting for


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

I hope you are planning on keeping the Mini for many years, to come!

If you were going to sell it, either you need to sell it to another "enthusiast" or it's going to take a week to get that outta there!! 

Mark


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Exactly. and with your head in there........ Are you feelin groooooovy?


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

Are you sure your windshield is going to be able to survive these subs?


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

they should

i hope


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

kicker 1/0, and kicker 4awg wire FTW

the blue is getting swapped for matching black/gray. he gave me blue on accident.



















went from these gaps on the sides










to this



















trim panel will cover all this. had to cut it like this to get it past the B pilliars, unfortunately










sub is hella close to the top of the port.


----------



## wu501 (Dec 5, 2007)

you have definitely put alot of time in to this...hope you are happy with the end result


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

me too


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

havent done **** for the last couple days lol

i lined the box with mat, im prally gonna go resin it now, sun is starting to go down, i hate working in the sun... lol





























little bit of resin

started to rain, gonna go out and finish the rest of the matted area now, before it rains again


----------



## 328iBMW (Aug 16, 2007)

nice 

I used a plastic roller similar to this metal one below. When the resin dried on it, it would just come off with a screw driver or just fingernails in a few seconds. And it was very usefull in getting the fiberglass wet and void free with the least amount of resin. Anyhow, you might want wanna try it sometime.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

At this rate, you're going to need air bags to keep the rear level. 

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

lol


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

Looking good! Isn't fiberglass great  Can't wait to get my car and do some work on it...granted it won't be this extreme at all! In fact going to try and add as little weight as possible as it's going to be an M3.


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

all them air bubbles may cause annoying rattles


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

resin, glass, resin, glass, resin, glass.. Rinse, lather, repeat.

Not glass first.. BUT where you have pockets you can grind down and fill nicely if you want.

Chad


----------



## Swampperman (Jun 3, 2008)

Working at nights just as bad as day here, just as hot but we have yellow flies out the ass . Sweet Build thats going to impress some people.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Swampperman said:


> Working at nights just as bad as day here, just as hot but we have yellow flies out the ass . Sweet Build thats going to impress some people.


****... for glass... we have WINTER


----------



## 328iBMW (Aug 16, 2007)

chad said:


> resin, glass, resin, glass, resin, glass.. Rinse, lather, repeat.
> 
> Not glass first.. BUT where you have pockets you can grind down and fill nicely if you want.
> 
> Chad


Werd. 

You should have resined the wood first, then laid the glass while it's wet. And tear the glass and overlap it, rather than cut it and having no overlap. 

Nice car.


----------



## 328iBMW (Aug 16, 2007)

update prease


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

today 


i kinda stopped working on the car for a week lol


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

Wonder how bad all that weight will hurt your gas mileage.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Dougie085 said:


> Wonder how bad all that weight will hurt your gas mileage.


I feel that he's well beyond the worry of mileage


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

im still getting like 22-24mgp with the box in. the subs are gonna kill....lol


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

once this drys, i will put a few coats of flat black over it, so itll look somewhat like this (couldnt get a good pic)


----------



## Audiomechanic (Jun 5, 2008)

That thing is gonna be hella loud. 

Nice work though! Gotta give props to the budget build.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Dougie085 said:


> Wonder how bad all that weight will hurt your gas mileage.


When someone does an SPL install that takes up the back of their vehicle it would be illogical to complain about the high price of gas.

He'll save *SOME* weight when he grinds off all those air bubbles.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

dont hate on the bubbles 

lol


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

painted the flekstone a little further down as i dont know how the flush baffle will be, so i painted it for the hell of it










made the bottom trim panel.

theres a few gaps on both sides, not worth wasting that much more birch for. ill cut a little shim piece from a scrap piece of birch and glue it on the edge of the trim piece to fill that gap, then cover it with suede or vinyl. i think im gonna wrap it in headliner fabric first to add some padding/thickness to it around the edges, and itll make around the cupholder console thing look more rounded too.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

You're gonna have to let me listen to this when it's done....


And....I may be asking you to help me do some work on my car, not nearly on this scale, just need a second set of hands to help build dash pods for my 3-way front stage. I pay in food and beer


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Check the clearance for the sub mounting ring. It looks close


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

bass_lover1 said:


> You're gonna have to let me listen to this when it's done....
> 
> 
> And....I may be asking you to help me do some work on my car, not nearly on this scale, just need a second set of hands to help build dash pods for my 3-way front stage. I pay in food and beer


im down 



chad said:


> Check the clearance for the sub mounting ring. It looks close


its close on the top. nearly touches the tip of the bottom of the port. nothing i can do. i decided to run 2 of the biggest subs in one of the smallest cars on the road 

edit--

u meant on the bottom..

that trim piece on the bottom i cut an inch long, just incase. its been trimmed.

i just didnt take a pic.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

gotta hold someone hostage inside the box, to draw the circles on the final baffle from the inside, so i can cut it.

someones gonna be mad.
































































snug fit against the carpet


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

scratchin up my F'n panels i had covered...ill figure something out..



















too close?










i can drive fine with the seat closer up though. im not tall.

got a nice little space behind the seat..wonder what will go there????


carputer


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

you sure are nuts, 

a single 18 on 4000 watts in a sealed box would have easily been more than any human could take.

but hey, its your life/time/car/money.

ive never let anyone tell me how to roll


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations on following through with such an ambitious project. It's not what I'd do to my car, but I'm pretty sure you don't care. 

Can you please take a video when you first fire it up? I want to see what a Mini looks like when it falls apart.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

pimpedout97x said:


> gotta hold someone hostage inside the box, to draw the circles on the final baffle from the inside, so i can cut it.
> 
> someones gonna be mad.



If you are using a jigsaw, cut a hole in the center big enough to fit your arm and a pencil through and you can trace the circle yourself. If you are using a Jasper Jig then cut the hole for your arm away from the center.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

i got in the box and had someone attach the panel, then drew the circles. i was close to cutting a hole off center and drawing, but it would be too much work so i just got in the box. it took like 30 seconds then i was out.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

left a little lip on purpose



















circles ill cut tomorow. the circles are drawn on the back, i just didnt feel like messing with the router tonight. i got IN the box, had a friend put the trim panel on, and i drew it from the inside with a pen, and a light hanging through the port LOL


----------



## aboof (Jul 6, 2008)

If you lived here, a homeless person would probably try to live in your sub box. I love this project.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

id mark and cut the holes from the front.

VERY CAREFULLY

your gonna hate yourself if you have to rebuild the front because your holes were off 1/4 ".


----------



## ron2002si (Dec 4, 2007)

Anything new on this one? I have been waiting to see the finished product!


----------



## cnguyen (Feb 1, 2008)

same here.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Not my cup of tea, but I gotta give it to you: NICE WORK.


----------



## brainneeded (Aug 18, 2008)

signed up, JUST to request more pictures.


----------



## daGwagon (Jul 27, 2008)

*DAAAAYYYYYUUUMMMMM*
effin sweet homey
FLA FTW 
772​


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

ive been slacking sorry.. lol

i had to make a new trim panel for the rear, and the sunroof up front that i closed off, i covered that wood with suede so now it looks very clean inside the car and it looks like theres a factory door covering the sunroof, it just wont open if someone tries to open lol. my other photobucket account is over the bandwith for the month so i cant post the sunroof pics but heres the pics of the back trim panel from my 2nd account, its getting covered on thursday. reason for it being redone (it was already vinyled) was becuase i used that brown hardboard wood, with the smooth finish, and the 3M glue didnt stick well to it. well i used 1/4" sanded ply (looks like like the 3/4" birch finish) very light, cheap (11 bux for a whole 4x8 sheet) and im using good glue this time with an air gun and compressor. also thursday im picking up a brand new sundown 3000d 2008 model!!!


----------



## ron2002si (Dec 4, 2007)

That wasn't enough to satisfy me! LOL


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

more pics thursday


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh yeah ... been waiting for some updates for some time ... keep 'em comin'!!!


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

2x sundown 100.2s amps should be here tomorow or within the next few days

i wanna cover the front soon too, so i felt like filling the screw holes

well i started with bondo and ran out, and robin said to try that wood filler stuff, so i got some of that, ill try it tomorow.

also, this DAP weldwood contact cement, which is GOOD ****, guess how much it was for these 1 pint cans?

27 cents each. so i bought 3 cans just becuase.


----------



## jimsan (Oct 3, 2008)

Thumbs up for walling a new mini!!! Cant see most of the other pictures though. Do you have a site with the pictures uploaded to I can view?

Thanks

J


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

jimsan said:


> Thumbs up for walling a new mini!!! Cant see most of the other pictures though. Do you have a site with the pictures uploaded to I can view?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> J


i went over the upload bandwith limit for the month so i gotta wait til it shows them again

im cheap, i use the free photobucket account, lol


----------



## psykosis (Apr 28, 2008)

pimpedout97x said:


> i went over the upload bandwith limit for the month so i gotta wait til it shows them again
> 
> im cheap, i use the free photobucket account, lol


use www.tinypic.com.

easy to use, no bandwidth issues.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

people gave me looks when i bought all this

but it was 7.51

ill use it somewhere.

i dont get it though..

on the same shelf they had these 16oz cans for 27 cents. under it was the SAME stuff, but 32oz, for *7 dollars*. under that was the gallon for 20 bux.

you can buy 2 of the 16oz for 27 cents each, and have the same exact amount as the 32oz bottle.

hope no one needs any of the 16oz becuase i bought it all.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

couple screws i need to grind down or just take out becuase they didnt counter sink


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

double post


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

got my 2 100.2s


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Those are great looking amps, I like a non-frill design


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

out of bandwidth FTL... PP


Get another email and acct to upload man


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

sorry lol.

agreed on the amps..great product for sure.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

keeps raining on and off..pissing me off

anyways

i made the amp rack for the 100.2s.

i could have just screwed them to the front of the wall, but i wanted to make an amp rack for them that will be covered in suede, accenting the walls trim panel which will be vinyl

plenty of room



















the little notch in the center where it looks like i hacked at the wood is becuase my center console cupholder wouldnt clear it unless i did that




































































































this is my rear hatch emergency release, currently the ONLY way to access the trunk lol...im gonna tech-flex over that wire to make it look nicer, and i have that little grommet to go in that hole.










why i had to notch the amprack in the middle














































filled some spots in the port...will re paint it soon


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

woot


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

chad said:


> Those are great looking amps, I like a non-frill design


The black will make the install !

Good call on using Sundown !!


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

got these things really mounted good now. need to brace it a little more, before i fleece it to the stock door panel all around the edges


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## ron2002si (Dec 4, 2007)

Damn! I can't wait to see the finished product! This isn't your daily driver right?


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

pimpedout97x said:


> on the same shelf they had these 16oz cans for 27 cents. under it was the SAME stuff, but 32oz, for *7 dollars*. under that was the gallon for 20 bux.



Wow! That's annoying. I bought 3 cans at $7 apiece. Obviously they entered the decimal in the wrong place like the $.35 gas. It should have been $2.70 each probably. What a bargain!


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

This car is like a mini version of this:

http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/board/index.php?showtopic=10216


Definitely one of my favorite installs here. I'm a rarely seen DIYMA basshead.... I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bigabe said:


> This car is like a mini version of this:
> 
> http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/board/index.php?showtopic=10216
> 
> ...


You just HAD to link that website, every time I see it I realize that I'm not as stupid as I feel sometimes.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

ron2002si said:


> Damn! I can't wait to see the finished product! This isn't your daily driver right?


it is my daily driver


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

chad said:


> You just HAD to link that website, every time I see it I realize that I'm not as stupid as I feel sometimes.



Steve Meade lives down the street from me.... it gets annoying now and then... but damn that Escalade is pure insanity. The guy has dumped something like $70,000 in equipment alone.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

This is going to be one hell of a LOUD install, that's for sure!

Just one question: how will you open your doors?

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

theres a door handle in the top right..just not installed in the pics.


----------



## aj2thec (Nov 9, 2008)

Epic build dude!!!


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

bigabe said:


> Steve Meade lives down the street from me.... it gets annoying now and then... but damn that Escalade is pure insanity. The guy has dumped something like $70,000 in equipment alone.


is it like an earthquake when he comes rolling by?? 



you feel the ground moving....

"o, that's just Steve"


----------



## TheOtherSide (Apr 16, 2008)

That's tight. Looks great and should sound great.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

mess










fun with a semi truck










the back got lower with the subs, for sure


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

*vid*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zcfz28bBX70


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 14, 2008)

lol you are nuts! cant believe you lost your sunroof to do that! i cant live without mine. even in gloomy UK.

Looks impressive though.

TIDY up those wires!


----------



## craighardy (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

sorry i forget to check this forum alot lol.

i havent done work on this in like 3+ months but just started back up working on it, gonna get it finally finished (covered and all)

heres a few vids of 2 18" MT's on a single sundown 3000d


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

sorry i forget to check this forum alot lol.

i havent done work on this in like 3+ months but just started back up working on it, gonna get it finally finished (covered and all)

heres a few vids of 2 18" MT's on a single sundown 3000d


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

new floor mats, stockers were charcoal colored, black ones from walmart/autozone didnt fit good on the drivers side with the clutch, so i had some made



















stuff from home depot with the pointy things on the back to hold it in place










amp rack for the two 125.2s, which i really like how it turned out























































before the trim piece at the top


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

after











decided to glass the sides, the vinyl on the side panel was all scuffed and scratched from getting the box in and out when i built it, and its in the car for good so instead of trying to recover it on the car, i went this route. its working out easier than i had imagined.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

the money shot










with the amp rack in place, but cant get screwed in until the actual wall is covered first in black vinyl


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Hard to understand how you could have been working on this for so long and still not have developed even the most basic concept or skills. After a while most people start to get the hang of things - at least a little bit. It's funny that after your vicious and idiotic response to my advice you decided the best revenge would be to show the world what you're made of - nice job turning a halfway decent car into a pile of ****. That will be even more literally true when the asphalt starts dripping on your head.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

i dont know who you are, so quote the post where i posted an idiotic response becuase i honestly dont remember. asphalt will not fall on my head, its my car, ill do what i want, and i dont care what you think.

thanks for playing.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

pimpedout97x said:


> i dont know who you are, so quote the post where i posted an idiotic response becuase i honestly dont remember. asphalt will not fall on my head, its my car, ill do what i want, and i dont care what you think.
> 
> thanks for playing.


and that's fine - but you like to insist that you know what you are doing when questioned. I just want to make sure that people look at the source when considering following your lead with something as idiotic as using Peel & Seal in a car. *Thank you* for posting all the evidence anybody could ask for when evaluating the value of your opinions.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

again, i still dont recall who you are, or ever saying anything to me about peel and seal.

also id like to add that i know multiple people that have used it, its not a SQ build by any means, stuff is GOING to rattle, deadening or not. period.

its been on for nearly a year in the hot florida sun and no issue. we put it in my friends Dakota truck under the rear window, and not one piece has peeled or fell off. we tried to take a piece off last night and it wont come off.

i know other stuff is better, if it was a nice SQ build, id spend the money on some nice second skin damplifier pro or something, but its not, its an SPL build, and going to rattle either way.

do you honestly think im ever going to take this out and try to sell it stock? no, and if i wanted to i could put a for sale sign on it and it would sell, obviously to a young kid, not an adult or anything unless they like audio. every single person that see's my car likes it, even if they hate Mini's.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhh, i know exactly who you are. i remember the thread you're referring to......on ROE. LOL


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

My only objective is to get you to stop endorsing Peel & Seal - your equating SPL and **** notwithstanding.  Not falling off in a year proves nothing about it's reliability and more importantly says nothing about its suitability for sound deadening.

Your presentation here supports my position that you shouldn't be taken seriously, but I really am stunned that you can live with workmanship like that and even more so that you would let anybody see it - thus my post. Fact is, building for SPL or SQ has nothing to do with the level of thought required, the quality and reliability of the materials selected or even the rattles in the end product (which has virtually nothing to do with vibration damper) - you're just using that as an excuse. Again, whatever you want to do is fine with me - as long as it doesn't involve encouraging other people to do stupid things.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

i dont go out and tell every person i see to go buy p&s....lol

i used it on a few places in my car. i used it under the box where the seats used to be, no way thats gonna ever come off or leak anywhere becuase its under the box, no ones gonna see it ever again, unless i take the box out, which im not.

i used it on the sunroof yes, but i put a piece of 1/2" wood, then a few layers of p&s, then another layer of wood that completely covered the p&s..thats not gonna come off or ooze out, its sandwiched in between 2 pieces of wood held together with screws.

i used it on the door and i have to say it started to come off there and only there, but either way my doors are going to flex, so im just gonna pull that off and maybe before i get the car painted, ill have my bodyshop brace it a little better


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

pimpedout97x said:


> i dont go out and tell every person i see to go buy p&s....lol
> 
> i used it on a few places in my car. i used it under the box where the seats used to be, no way thats gonna ever come off or leak anywhere becuase its under the box, no ones gonna see it ever again, unless i take the box out, which im not.
> 
> ...


Good, but you were endorsing its use a few posts ago - without admitting that you had used in places where it contributed nothing, under the box and between sheets of wood - and that it failed in the only application where it might have done something and wasn't held in place by wood or steel. I'm glad to see you coming clean. I hope that in future posts you will be much clearer about it being a significant mistake. That would be a worthwhile contribution.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

but that still doesnt mean others havent used it with success. (pornstar on ROE)....etc etc


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

pimpedout97x said:


> but that still doesnt mean others havent used it with success. (pornstar on ROE)....etc etc


They have used it without failure - yet - and it may never fall off or melt into their upholstery despite the many people who have followed exacting installation procedures and still had it fail. The idea that reliability is determined by technique is completely false after the first few days. 

Not failing is very different than success. Success for a vibration damper requires that it control panel resonance. Peel & Seal only starts to do this after many layers and even then it is quite ineffective. To begin to approach the performance of a good quality butyl/foil damper you will need more than 6 times as much Peel & Seal. That eliminates the cost advantage, increases the work required to achieve a similar result and increases the likelihood that the asphalt will fail. There's no way that can be described as anything but a mistake.

We now know that you stretched the truth when defending your choice. I'd expect that to be very common - misery loves company and people hate to admit their mistakes. The best that can be achieved with P&S is immobilizing adjacent panels relative to each other - which accounts for the lessened rattling some people report. The exact same thing could be accomplished by a single strip of duct tape applied where the panels meet. None of this mitigates the negative effects of panel resonance. The worst that can happen, aside from wasted time and money or having it take out a window motor by falling onto the mechanism, is ruined upholstery and carpet when liquefied asphalt runs out of the material. 

In the best case it may be slightly better than nothing. In the worst case it can be very destructive. Name anything else for which this can be called success.


----------



## colorado_clean (Jul 11, 2008)

I say do whatever you want! Who puts two big ass woofers in a tiny car anyways? apparently you lol. Never the less I've been watching your build for a very long time now and I think its awesome! In the words of a great journalist: "I hate to advocate drugs, alcohol, violence, or insanity to anyone, but they've always worked for me." -Hunter S. Thompson

Oh and P.s.

Every one knows arguing on the internet is like the special Olympics, Even if you win... You're still retarded.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

colorado_clean said:


> I say do whatever you want! Who puts two big ass woofers in a tiny car anyways? apparently you lol. Never the less I've been watching your build for a very long time now and I think its awesome! In the words of a great journalist: "I hate to advocate drugs, alcohol, violence, or insanity to anyone, but they've always worked for me." -Hunter S. Thompson
> 
> Oh and P.s.
> 
> Every one knows arguing on the internet is like the special Olympics, Even if you win... You're still retarded.


Way to miss the point and gratuitously insult the disabled in one shot - I'll assume you aren't describing a personal epiphany. Can't wait for the popcorn or cat picture.


----------



## colorado_clean (Jul 11, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Way to miss the point and gratuitously insult the disabled in one shot - I'll assume you aren't describing a personal epiphany. Can't wait for the popcorn or cat picture.


Way to miss my point; He doesn't care man, and you're not changing his mind! You're a keyboard warrior, and that's it. In its most simple form you're arguing over a rubber buytl mat with an aluminum backing.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

colorado_clean said:


> Way to miss my point; He doesn't care man, and you're not changing his mind! You're a keyboard warrior, and that's it. In its most simple form you're arguing over a rubber buytl mat with an aluminum backing.


Jesus, you're whiny. You'd have to have a point for me to miss, so your snappy repartee needs a little more substance before you earn the right to make characterizations. He's acknowledged that the asphalt fell off where it wasn't nailed down and that it wasn't very effective since he's looking for other ways to deal with the issue. I only cared about getting that on the record. My issues with the OP - past and present - are finished. I'm glad he's enjoying his project since that's the only thing that matters in the end. Having you clinging to my leg while I try to walk away is something else entirely.


----------



## blacksvtf03 (Feb 27, 2009)

This car is crazy, LOL.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

I love how any thread that mentions deadening in just about any way gets almost immediately cunted up by Rudeboy.

Dude, your deadener showdown is cool. No need to go threadjacking all over the place.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome build. Great to see a walled-up car built just to get loud playing MUSIC and not just 1-note SPL fart boxes.

That Escalade build though.......wow.......wow. That guy has some serious drive to perform that kind of work. Truly impressive. I know with my own build that is taking forever, it's all the behind the scenes stuff that you don't see that takes most of the time.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

working on the computer

10.4" VGA touchscreen

buying an ASUS Eee Box EBXB202. 8.8" x 7" x 1"

$298 at compusa, with Linux on it and 1GB ram, and a 1.6ghz intel atom CPU. ill load xp on it

will fit nicely in the glove box, and work quite well since MINI was kind enough to air condition the glove box.



















cleaning up wires (they arent cleaned up in this pic, obviously)










the a/c relocation wire from way back ago..need to build something for the actual a/c panel to sit in on the headliner where the sunroof controls used to be










cleaned it up under here a little better










what its gonna look like in place


----------



## fastlane (Apr 6, 2009)

Being new to this forum I just stumbled across this thread. Reading from beginning to end I must commend you. The one thing that makes us great it the fact that we're all unique. Regardless of how I feel about someone's install, I can appreciate the sweat that goes into putting together a build such as yours. The end result is so much more fulfilling, knowing you did the work yourself. I love the fact it's not a cookie cutter install. If we all built the same thing, this forum would be pretty boring. The only good news is, bandwidth wouldn't be an issue as we'd only need one thread (being that all builds are identical why open multiple posts about the same thing.) It's easy to point out imperfections and mistakes when you're observing from the sidelines. I used to be the same way. Before I did my own home theater build, I spent months researching and picking apart other people's work. It wasn't until I started my own build that I began to realize it is much tougher than it looks. I did many things that I looked back on and thought WTH???!!!. The big thing is that you learn from your mistakes and improve upon them wherever possible. Also, if your thread helps others to avoid certain mistakes during similar builds, then that's a success in it's own right. I also respect your candor. You have had more patience with people personally insulting you, than I did reading them. All in all, at the end of the day, the only opinion that matters is your own. You should be proud of what you've accomplished. :thumbsup:


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

i agree with colorado.....rudeboy. there is really no need. u made ur point. he didnt accept it move on.

i know u know 1000x more about deadener than vj, but dont associate vj as being an idiot just because he disagrees. there is an opportunity cost for every course of action

obviously mass loading, with more layers for less amount of money in the few areas he needs it gives him a better opportunity cost in his mind than possibly worrying about the peel and seal falling off, dripping etc....

the car is nuts. ive seen it local... and its nuts.

end of story


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

theothermike said:


> i agree with colorado.....rudeboy. there is really no need. u made ur point. he didnt accept it move on.


Listen guys, I moved on a long time ago. What you all need to understand is that my tone in this thread followed through from a thread on another forum where someone else asked for advice, I offered it and this guy and a few of his friends took it upon themselves to act like hyenas, make it personal and insist that I was the idiot for suggesting the person who asked the question in that thread not use asphalt products in his car. It has nothing to do with his balancing of opportunity costs, anymore than playing Russian roulette does - there is no upside to the choice. It only has to do with his insistence that anyone who did anything other than what he did was being duped by people too stupid to understand that P&S was exactly the same thing as legitimate vibration damper. You'll note that experience has led him to come off that position and most of the tone.

I'm happy to admit that my posts in this thread missed the mark since very few people understood the context. Unfortunately for me, I have a long memory and having had this kid act the ass in the past - and more importantly, take it upon himself to disseminate the kind of mistaken ideas I have spent years trying to help people avoid, I gave in to the temptation to slap him down after he proudly made it obvious that he doesn't know what he's doing. I agree with fastlane that this should be seen as a cautionary tale, from all sides. 

Contrary to bigabe's ******* comments, I don't make it a point to dump on other people's threads. It might seem reasonable to some since I do post to a lot of threads related to sound deadening, but that is in an effort to be helpful with something that I have a lot of experience in. I challenge anyone to show that thread dumping is the sort of pattern that is being suggested.


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

I find that generally you've been very helpful in my quest for sound deadening


----------



## talibmohamid (Dec 5, 2008)

cant wait till u finish man


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolutely ridiculous amount of effort and I applaud your sickness. I'd be divorced with that kind of passion


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

yep, crazy build. i look forward to seeing what you end up with. keep the faith and don't give up.


----------

